# ?



## Mon Mon (Mar 19, 2004)

Just out of curiousity how many of you think it would be funny to shoot a squirell with a 338 or 460?


----------



## wadowoman (Mar 20, 2004)

Aboslutely not! And what a jolly strange question.
Sharon


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 20, 2004)

Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity how many of you think it would be funny to shoot a squirell with a 338 or 460?


You assume the numbers 338 and 460 mean something to me?


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 20, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> You assume the numbers 338 and 460 mean something to me?



338 and 460 are high powered rifels a 460 is used like to hunt elephants and rhinos while a 338 can be used for bear hunting.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 20, 2004)

Why would anyone want to blast a squirrel apart?  

If you're hunting squirrels with a *much* smaller caliber and intend to eat the meat, then okay.

- Ceicei


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 20, 2004)

Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity how many of you think it would be funny to shoot a squirell with a 338 or 460?



Maybe in a Beavis and Buthead episode level of entertainment, but as a responsible firearms user, doesn't that seem awefully silly to try or even discuss?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 21, 2004)

Whether or not it would be funny depends on your personal point of view...me personally, I'm not going to waste the money on a squirell to find out (the ammo for a .338 Winchester Magnum runs around 25.00/box and the ammo for a .460 Weatherby Magnum is about 100.00/box).


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2004)

Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity how many of you think it would be funny to shoot a squirell with a 338 or 460?



Dude- Do you have some problem or fixation with guns?  Cuz it sure sounds that way to me.

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 21, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Dude- Do you have some problem or fixation with guns?  Cuz it sure sounds that way to me.
> 
> Mike



Amen, MJS, or at least there seems to be a lack of responsibility.  Back to our knife/gun discussion, I wouldn't trust him with either


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 21, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that it was just a question. And i must say to judge based on a message board is really silly. Thats all i have to say.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 21, 2004)

oh geez...fruitcake questions...yeah, let's go trigger happy...What disturbed mind thought up this question?...


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2004)

Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Im sorry to hear that it was just a question. And i must say to judge based on a message board is really silly. Thats all i have to say.



Its silly??? Well pal, when you say something stupid like that it makes people wonder.  And I wasnt the only one wondering either!!!  Now, if we were having a more intelligent conversation....well, maybe my opinion would be a little different.  And what exactly is the thrill of shooting an animal like that anyway?????????????

Mike


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Amen, MJS, or at least there seems to be a lack of responsibility.  Back to our knife/gun discussion, I wouldn't trust him with either



Right on man!!!!  I 2nd that!!!!

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 21, 2004)

Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Im sorry to hear that it was just a question. And i must say to judge based on a message board is really silly. Thats all i have to say.



I have had this discussion before, and I am guilty of it as well, but if it isn't appropriate in person, it shouldn't be appropriate here.  My reaction to your post is the same one I would have if we were in the same room.

It is a waste of ammunition, irresponsible and cruel to kill something for personal enterainment and not out of either necessity of self defense or food.  The rest of the shooting time should be prep for either event.  I don't even like Wood Chuck hunting because I wouldn't take the meat.

Now, someday when I get my falconry license, mayby Chuck hunting would be okay, because I could use the meat to feed the bird...


----------



## OULobo (Mar 22, 2004)

There is a site out there somewhere that a buddy emailed to me that is basically videos of a couple of guys with scoped, high-power hunting rifles shooting prairie dogs, and watching the things get hit and splatter. Is this sick, I think so, but hey there are people out there that think that attacking the homeless is a sport. I don't have a problem with picking off pests for target practice, it's a two fold benefit, but taping it and playing it online is a little twisted.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> There is a site out there somewhere that a buddy emailed to me that is basically videos of a couple of guys with scoped, high-power hunting rifles shooting prairie dogs, and watching the things get hit and splatter. Is this sick, I think so, but hey there are people out there that think that attacking the homeless is a sport. I don't have a problem with picking off pests for target practice, it's a two fold benefit, but taping it and playing it online is a little twisted.


Ground hogs are the varmint of choice around here.  Their burrows can flip a tractor in the field in a heart beat.  They have excellent self preservation skills and about the only way to hit one is from a good distance.  Even at that, though an extremely high power rifle isn't neccesary.  As for taping it and showing it to your buddies at the house (let alone on the net) makes ya wonder.  As for the initial question I'll admit to wondering what it would be like to shoot a squirrel with a large caliber rifle.  Thought about it after sitting in the woods deer hunting for hours on end when I was 12 or 13 years old and even then never took action on the thought.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

I think some people have entirely too much time on their hands.

I am suprised he didnt ask how many people think getting a stick of lit dynamite and playing fetch with a dog would be cool. 



Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 22, 2004)

Varmint hunting is pretty popular in a lot of areas with high prairie dog concentrations. They generally use high-velocity, lower-caliber ammunition, like .223. The challenge is hitting a very small target from very far away. I don't go in for this sort of stuff as I eat everything I kill, and there's not much left in these instances. Plus prairie dog is not real safe (or tasty, from what I've heard) to eat. 

I can appreciate how there is skill in the sport, but it is disturbing how some people revel in that level of violence. No empathy whatsoever. Hard to believe how anyone can be so disrespectful of life.  

There's an interesting animated movie called "Fantastic Planet" in which humans try to survive on a world populated by giant humanoids that keep humans as pets and kill them at will. Sorta brings humans down to the prairie-dog level.


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 22, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Varmint hunting is pretty popular in a lot of areas with high prairie dog concentrations. They generally use high-velocity, lower-caliber ammunition, like .223. The challenge is hitting a very small target from very far away. I don't go in for this sort of stuff as I eat everything I kill, and there's not much left in these instances. Plus prairie dog is not real safe (or tasty, from what I've heard) to eat.
> 
> I can appreciate how there is skill in the sport, but it is disturbing how some people revel in that level of violence. No empathy whatsoever. Hard to believe how anyone can be so disrespectful of life.
> 
> There's an interesting animated movie called "Fantastic Planet" in which humans try to survive on a world populated by giant humanoids that keep humans as pets and kill them at will. Sorta brings humans down to the prairie-dog level.



Thanks i do my  best to have a blatant disreguard for life. :mp5: Oh and the Dog and Dynamite idea funny too! lol


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Tim

:sniper:

I had a feeling you'd like that one.

:bomb:

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Thanks i do my  best to have a blatant disreguard for life. :mp5: Oh and the Dog and Dynamite idea funny too! lol


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 22, 2004)

Lol...


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 22, 2004)

Good for you Mon Mon.

Here's to your reincarnation as a prairie dog. 


 right back atcha.


----------

